# I found my new Winter Weather Source



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

No more accuweather or NECN for me

Punxsutawney Phil
Seer of Seers 
Prognosticator of Prognosticators 
Weather Predictor Extroidinaire 
National Treasure 
Most Photographed Pennsylvanian


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll stick with Woodstock Willie.


----------

